# Stainless pipe



## Ricks Plumbing (Mar 10, 2012)

I need advice about transition from copper to stainless pipe. Do I need a dielectric buffer like brass?Rick


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

You need to use a schwinn coupling


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> You need to use a schwinn coupling


I agree 100%!

You can't beat that Schwinn Coupling... :thumbup:

The best thing is they don't sell them at the blue or orange big box stores...


----------



## Ricks Plumbing (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you, it's taken care of. First stainless transition I've come across.
Rick


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Ricks Plumbing said:


> Thank you, it's taken care of. First stainless transition I've come across.
> Rick


We would love to see a pic of your schwinn transition


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

krafa said:


> Hi all,
> Clean & hygienic water is the key to good health. If the Pipes carrying water to ourtaps corrodes, then scaling, corrosion products and precipitates from water deposit on the surface of the Pipes. Such deposits are ideal breeding grounds for bacteria, fungi and viruses.Stainless Steel has good corrosion resistance and is therefore one of the most preferred materials for use in Pipes & Fittings in Plumbing Systems. You can visit blah blah blah for more info.


What a moron..... Thinks he can spam every thread and no one would be the wiser


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> What a moron..... Thinks he can spam every thread and no one would be the wiser


 
He has'nt gotton to every thread yet.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for the report guys. He's gone.

Side Note: Don't quote the spammer's links. It takes longer to get it cleaned up.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Now that he is gone, what do you use? Does copper and stainless have similar effect as galvanized to copper? 

Excuse my ignorance, don't work with stainless.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

You should use a dielectric union. I don't think ss causes electrolysis alone but what else touches the pipe I'd be safe and use a union


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Thanks for the report guys. He's gone.
> 
> Side Note: Don't quote the spammer's links. It takes longer to get it cleaned up.


You are starting to sound like my wife


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> You should use a dielectric union. I don't think ss causes electrolysis alone but what else touches the pipe I'd be safe and use a union


So Stainless to galvanized to copper? Is there a stainless to copper union? 

Maybe I'll use that google and find out. :laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

The ss is threaded rite?? Use a female threaded by copper sweat socket union to go from any threaded pipe to copper. Blk ss galv brass


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Ricks Plumbing said:


> Thank you, it's taken care of.....


Really? You have two posts and they are both in this thread. :blink:

Just so you know, you did not get the correct answer yet. Might wanna get that intro in.


----------



## Ricks Plumbing (Mar 10, 2012)

It was for a triple filter manifold. 3/4" PVC to copper to SS and back to copper. The SS sections were use to accomodate steel mounting brackets. 10' of 3/4" copper for bacteriostasis pre and post filtration. 
Side note: where do I post an intro?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------

